# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  Promotional Discount: 10% off Push Plastic filament- US Manufactured & Fast shipping!

## pushplastic

Hey Folks!

Push Plastic is presenting a summer sale for ALL filament in the store! We manufacture our own filament in house with 100% virgin resin and strict quality standards. All orders include FREE priority shipping of 2-3 business days.

*We offer:*
ABS in 1.75 & 3mmPLA in 1.75 & 3mm
_             $29/kg reel with 13 color options
_ 
 Advanced materials
iOn (ABS/Nylon) in 1.75mm3DXNano ABS ESD in 1.75mmHIPS & d-limonene
_See website for tech specs, etc_

Check out our website at Push Plastic for further details and enter the code 3DPB10 at checkout for a 10% discount!

We look forward to adding you as a customer.

-Push Plastic

----------


## beerdart

Very consistent filament our first roll of ABS 3mm red is almost out I will order more from PP without hesitation.

----------


## pushplastic

Good to hear beerdart. Thanks for the business!!

----------

